# Crown moulding and drywall (to tape or not to tape?)



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

my belief is to always atleast put 1 coat of firetape on it . id personally pre-fill it and then tape it . yes it should help with some strenght making everything tight . will anything happen if you dont probably not .


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

i recently did the same project in a couple of rooms. i did not tape the wall/ ceiling joint. not saying that is the right way to go....


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I always tape the seams even if they are going to be covered with crown or cabinets, or wood trim of some sort. I use the nylon mesh tape. Some people don't like it, but I do. They make a thinner version now which makes things a bit easier. If it's being covered, I just do one coat with a product like easisand, which is a dry mix compound. This compound is ideal for filling the tapered areas or anywhere you have a gap. It sets up quick and dries harder than premix joint compound. I wouldn't worry about priming the area under the crown.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I always tape angles even if crown is to be installed. Just personal preference, though. Not an absolute necessity....


----------

